# ألبوم أنا مش خايف - مجموعة من المرنمين



## beromessiah (25 مايو 2006)

الالبوم  جميييييل جدا :


*وقت شكوكي - ياللى بتسمعلى -  فاديا بزى

أيامنا علي الأرض -نهى ناجي 

شكرا علي الإحسان - نشأت واصف

كل مرة  - ليديا شديد

أحببتني فضلا يا ربي - زياد شحادة

كان لحبيبي كرم  - نهى ناجي 

رب النعمة - اخترتنى وندهت عليا - سمير يوسف 

 بالنعمة والقصد - شكرا ليك - سامح روبيل 

القلب كفايته واحد - ايرينى أبو جابر​*ربنا يباركم ................... بس


----------



## heidi (11 يونيو 2006)

ميرسى خالص على الشريط الجميل دة

ربنا يباركك
و يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## beromessiah (11 يونيو 2006)

ميرسى ليك أنت يا هايدى .... ربنا يبركك


----------



## †gomana† (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا بيرو على الترانيم الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## beromessiah (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا جومانا على مرورك


----------



## fouly78 (13 يناير 2007)

*شريط أنا مش خايف - مجموعة من المرنمين*

*مساء الخير عليكم جميعا *​ 
*أحبائي أنا أختارتلكم مجموعة مميزة من الترانيم و يا رب تعجبكم و يارايت تشجعوني بردود حلوة لأن ديه أول مرة أشارك في قسم الترانيم ..:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: *​ 

*وقت شكوكي - ياللى بتسمعلى -  فاديا بزى

أيامنا علي الأرض

شكرا علي الإحسان

كل مرة  - ليديا شديد

أحببتني فضلا يا ربي - زياد شحادة

كان لحبيبي كرم 

رب النعمة - اخترتنى وندهت عليا

 بالنعمة والقصد - شكرا ليك

القلب كفايته واحد - ايرينى أبو جابر​*

*يارب تعجبكم*​


----------



## cobcob (13 يناير 2007)

*شكرا على المشاركة الجميلة 

بس أنا مش مصدقة الصدفة الغريبة دى أن كنت بادور على ترنيمة أحببتنى
أكيد انت ربنا باعتك لى​*

*شكرا مرة تانية
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## fouly78 (14 يناير 2007)

*شكرا ليكي أختي العزيزة  cocob علي ردك المعزي و يا رب تطلع هي الترنيمة اللي كنتي بدوري عليها ..*​


----------



## cobcob (14 يناير 2007)

*الترنيمة هى فعلا اللى كنت بادور عليها
والترانيم كلها رائعة جدا جدا جدا 
وأول مرة أسمعها كلها
ياريت دايما تحط ترانيم جميلة كده​*


----------



## fouly78 (15 يناير 2007)

*مشكورة أختي العزيزة  cocob علي ردك الجميل و أنا فرحان إنها طلعت الترنيمة اللي بدوري عليها و إن شاء الله أي ترنيمة مدوخاكي و مش لقياها قوليلي بس إسمها و حتكون عند في الحال و قريب بردو حنزل ترانيم تانية في المنتدي...*​


----------



## koreanboy (16 يناير 2007)

الترانيم فعلا جميلة شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على تعب محبتك


----------



## fouly78 (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليكم أحبائي علي المرور و ربنا يعوضكم جميعا


----------



## adel_nassan (27 يناير 2007)

السلام و النعمة
انا عضو جديد خالص 
و فرحان قوي بالروح الحلوة اللي شيفها في رددكم
يا ريت تقبلوني معاكم
انا كنت عايز شريط نونو لفريق انجليس تيم
ربنا يعوضكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## angf (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا


----------



## angf (27 يناير 2007)

هي فعلا ترانيم جديدة بس لسه هنزلهم وان شاء الله تتطع حلوة ... هي اصلا حلوة عشان منك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nader nashat (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم مميزة..من إختياري*

ربنا يبلركك واتمنى اشوفلك حاجات تانى


----------



## مايكل ميشو (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم مميزة..من إختياري*

ميرسى........................ساندرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم مميزة..من إختياري*

*ميرسى جدا على الترانيم 
فعلا كلها جديدة ..ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## fouly78 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة ترانيم مميزة..من إختياري*

مشكورين علي المرور و رينا يباركم جميعا​


----------



## cobcob (23 يناير 2009)

*تم تعديل لينكات الشريط بالكامل
اللينكات الجديدة على سيرفر منتدى الكنيسة 
الشريط أكثر من رائع
ياربت الكل ينزله​*


----------



## tomass (6 مايو 2009)

thanx to you :warning:


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2009)

ميررررسى على الالبوم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااا على الالبوم

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mirna alfred (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد الترانيم حلوة اوي


----------

